# single carb manifold?



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

anyone have any info on a single side draft or down draft carb manifold for a counterflow 8v?
-j


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: single carb manifold? (Muffler Bearing)*

Rowland Manifolds has 3 different single DCOE sidedraft manifolds, contact them for details. I've also seen a single IDF downdraft manifold, they come up on eBay from time to time, but, I don't know who made them or if they're still commercially available


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: single carb manifold? (Muffler Bearing)*

IM sent!!


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: single carb manifold? (Northern RD)*

























sorry dude had to post the pix.
Either way, the down draft application is 1 of those rare applications to get due to the availability of the intake manifold.
Best of luck finding yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: single carb manifold? (the12for12)*

single sidedraft? Check the venders in my signature. That's where I got mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: single carb manifold? (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_ 
Either way, the down draft application is 1 of those rare applications to get due to the availability of the intake manifold.
Best of luck finding yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats why downdraft is my first choice








-j


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: single carb manifold? (Muffler Bearing)*

why not find a stock 2 barrel down draft intake, with an adapter and use a 350 or 500 cfm holley . a lot better and ease to tune.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: single carb manifold? (lamarchambers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamarchambers* »_why not find a stock 2 barrel down draft intake, with an adapter and use a 350 or 500 cfm holley . a lot better and ease to tune. 

Hold this manifold next to a stock 2 barrel manifold and the answer to your question will be immediate obvious.








BTW, a Weber IDF or Dellorto DLRA is much more tunable than a Holley carb.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

that manifold wouldnt happen to be for sale, would it?















-j


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

It's not mine, I stole that picture off of eBay a long time ago.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

best thing to do is have 1 fabricated, Udig?
Research C.O.R.R. racing. That organization has a class catered to VW motors ( carburated VW motors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ).


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

championship off road racing?
-j


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_championship off road racing?
-j

yessir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

still on the hunt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

Sent you pics!!!!


----------



## tolusina (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_still on the hunt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j

Jamil,
Maybe you should take a welding class??








Ron
p.s. still parting the GTI? Front air dam still there? Happen to have an 0.71 5th gear set? How about a three terminal Hall Effect cruise control speed pick up like from a 'rado?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

yes on the airdam, no on the 5th gear and criuse control os for old ladies








having a custom made manifold is cool and all, but having one of those uber-rare peices that you dont see every day is a whole other ballgame.
-j


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: single carb manifold? (the12for12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the12for12* »_










now that looks like fun... if you can fit a 8V you can fit a 16


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

theres a guy somewhere around here that has a 16v in the back of his notch with dual webers on it








but yea, those 2 pictures are of the exact kind of manifold i want








-j


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

http://www.bullsport.squarespa...olds/ 
? Never heard of them, but found the info. Anybody used their stuff?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

yea, i checked them out. im really set on a single idf/drla now. 
i emailed them like a week or so ago and still have yet to hear back from them so theyre not going to be getting any of my business.
i also emailed pierce manifolds and they told me to get in contact with empi. i tried empi and they told me to go to one of their dealers... so off i go to volks on monday to see what they got for me.
hunting hunting hunting...
shawn, didnt you have some soryt of conenction with an aircooled shop a while ago? think they might know of something?
-j


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_
i emailed them like a week or so ago and still have yet to hear back from them so theyre not going to be getting any of my business.


That's weird, I emailed last week about a different manifold and I got a very prompt response.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_shawn, didnt you have some sort of conenction with an aircooled shop a while ago?

Schmuck.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

heh, they just got back to me tonight.
they can get a quite beautifully made single side draft manifold but ive got my heart set on a downdraft.
-j


----------



## tolusina (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

Forget the manifold, just put the EMPI sticker on, it'll run better that way.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i cant run an empi sticker, i have a radiator








-j


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

At the GTG next month, you can take a look at my downdraft setup. It's a Dell 45mm.
it may be for sale after my megasquirt conversion.

here's a pic when I first got the truck:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

i have a full ms setup if your interested. 
is/was this the scalloped caddy?
-j


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

the same.
















Tell me about the MS setup. I've got my ECU and relay board, but they were going to go on the 65 before I bought the Pickup.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

well the ecu is the only part im ditching... want a backup one? throw it in the 65 even http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j


----------



## ardmoregeorge (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

im goig to be running the same setup as above with a weber


----------



## ardmoregeorge (May 22, 2008)

and you can buy it new. manifold or the whole setup


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (ardmoregeorge)*

i believe that http://www.racetep.com lists a single idf setup for an 8 valve. if not, try pierce manifolds


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Well, I don't have a downdraft single manifold, but I am selling a Rowland single DCOE one







.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4082732








Keep in mind it's canadian funds







.


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

hey b4s, i thought you just got this running on the single. what happened?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My attention deficit disorder happened







.


----------



## PNW_Dubbin_Ain't_Easy (May 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

I've got a down draft manifold F.S. (check sig) i can email you pictures. Also have a 2 barrel Crab in need of a quick run through. It ran awesome on my Large Cam 8v







LMK


----------

